# Interlagos Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Interlagos (4.309 km)
http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/786/circuit_diagram.html

2007 Lap Times

750hp F1 Ferrari _ 1:11.931

700hp LMS P1 Peugeot 908 _ 1:18.787

540hp LMS P2 Zytek 07S _ 1:23.449

600hp LMS GT1 Corvette C6-R _ 1:29.296

480hp LMS GT2 Porsche 997 GT3 RSR _ 1:33.017

http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2007/786/6460/

http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/top-2007-Ferrari-F2007.htm

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=275045&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.peugeot-sport.com/EN/rubrique/actualite-endurance.php

http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/car/3198/Zytek-07S-2.html

http://www.luc-alphand.com/courses/page.php?menu=1&rub=39

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/997gt3rsr/technologyandconcept/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMS Interlagos Video


----------

